# Buck Red Point Folder.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

As stated in another thread here, I have been carrying a Buck Red Point.

Granted, I carry it as a mundane jackknife. You can open it with one hand, however, it takes "two fingers." You need to free the folded knife with your thumb, and then rotate the knurled portion of the blade with your index finger. It takes a bit of practice, but I open mine now without giving it a thought.

As the pictures show, most of these knives come in bright yellow. I did find one in blue, and I must own about three or four of these folders. And while I'm not a big fan of serrations, I've come to use the serrated part of these folders without a complaint. It's just another tool.

My yellow models come with a "seat belt cutter" on the butt end, but my blue version has a bottle opener. These folders have become my EDCs.

https://www.bing.com/images/search?...44256&ts=1576679391698&first=1&cw=1117&ch=433


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I really like Bucks 420hc on a carry knife, but not a fan of serrations. My favorite was the Odyssey, except for the belt clip which was less than secure in a pocket. I lost 2 of them and retired the 3rd from carry.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm not a big fan of serrations, either. But this folder is changing my mind. Granted, if I was looking for a strong and solid folder I would grab one of my 112s. But this little Red Point is just a light, handy folder to carry when running errands, and sometimes that means slicing some cord from a package, and those serrations make the job easier.

Right now these Red Points are my only knives with serrations.


----------

